# AV for teaching



## sasika (Mar 11, 2015)

Whether teaching through audio visuals is helpful or not for this today's education?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 31, 2015)

students learn better in AV, than just reading... It's like teaching practically..


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 31, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> students learn better in AV, than just reading... It's like teaching practically..



but the thing is maintenance. 
in my college if I'm not present, no seminar takes place as I need to be there to switch on the projector and start the PC


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 31, 2015)

^ don't worry if you are absent, someone will take your place for that 
you will never imagine that this guy also knows


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 2, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ don't worry if you are absent, someone will take your place for that
> you will never imagine that this guy also knows



oh yeah I have already trying to restrain from doing but the prof calls me


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 2, 2015)

^ ohh... teach respected sir/ma'am how to do it or teach someone, so in your absence he can manage


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 2, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ ohh... teach respected sir/ma'am how to do it or teach someone, so in your absence he can manage



class=45min, my teaching= 45min
*
what I'm thinking is to:*

use ups for PC + audio system (a intex 5.1 with MANUAL CONTROLS ) only with no load shutdown like apc br600 with auto power on after power failure. projector on direct mains

set bios to make pc to power on after power failure, wake on keyboard / mouse
set audio system volume control to max.
use mic in and aux in (on backside)to link existing wireless mic's to pc and use pc's speakers instead of that crap ahuja amps(really crappy)
disable auto play for usb
setup good antivirus
install default applications with system drivers(hell, they are running without display drivers now!)
disable access to control panel and other settings with gpedit.msc, 
make a windows image finally.
lock up things in a box. 

these things come out side the box.
usb extension for pendrive.
extra hdmi, vga cables from projector to connect prof's / student's laptop
and 3.5mm jack connector(on frontside of pc) for audio in
*
but I don't think they'll allow me to so this(i'm not gonna pay )*

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> students learn better in AV, than just reading... It's like teaching practically..



students should make ppt's.


----------



## ankush28 (Apr 5, 2015)

I am "student" so I can definitely say that I can learn better with AV and real world examples. There are few MOOCs available to learn how to use AV and other modern tech in education properly.


----------



## kapoorkaran (Feb 25, 2016)

It's absolutely incredible for those who want to learn some educational concept from distance location. AV study pattern is not so new but very effective. Nowadays classes are digitized, notes for every kind of study are available online. This is like a further step of education to success. 

One more thing which i want to mention is that platform like *Zigya* is so beneficial for students to study online. Through Zigya you can read NCERT textbook questions with solution from class 8th to 12th. 
Apart from that zigya supplement study material is also beneficial for them. Online learning resources that are associated with board exam preparations supply ample and appropriate content for CBSE board examination. Such websites cover cbse textbook solutions, additional study material, latest pattern of question papers and syllabus, previous years papers and tips for exam preparation.
This study material works as a supplement study for students, to achieve great exam results. 
Get NCERT textbook solution right here - *Zigya Dot Com*


----------

